# 04 2500 HD Duramax sucks in snow!



## mstewart (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 2004 2500 HD with the Duramax engine. We bought it new in '04 to tow our 10,000 lb. boat, for which it works great (on paved roads). Last weekend we were in snowmobile country (Baldwin Michigan) and had it in real snow for the first time and kept getting stuck. My buddys with a Envoy, Nissan SUV and a Audi Quatro were going where i could not. Actually, we were even having problems on plowed roads and hard packed 2 tracks. Once while pushing the vehicle on flat ground on hard packed 2-track I noticed that the right front wheel was spinning but the left front wheel was not. The snow was hard packed and slippery because it was about 34 degrees out and the front wheel were dug in about 2" deep so they had to climb out of the 2" deep rut. I could see as I was looking out the window while rocking the vehicle that the left front wheel was not spinning but sort of shaking like it was trying to do something. Meanwhile the right wheel was spinning.

When were were able to move, I notice that the traction seemed better in 4W low than in 4W High but it still was terrible. I did not expect any difference in traction and neither did the dealer I talked to today. 

The dealer put the vehicle up on hoist, started the engine and put it in gear. All 4 wheels would spin but you could stop one front wheel with your hand, even when I revved the engine. They explained that that was normal. The power gets transferred to the wheel without traction. Makes sense to me...NOT. This is just like a stupid basic differential. The way the truck performed on snow got me thinking about how anyone could possibly plow snow with one of these things so I decided to find some people who do, and here i am.

I hope you can share some of your secrets of how you get these monsters to move on snow. Other wise i can forget about pulling a snowmobile trailer. Perhaps my wife is right and I just do not know how to drive.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

time 4 new tires

john


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

CARDOCTOR said:


> time 4 new tires
> 
> john


That was my first thought. My summer tires suck in snow, but the truck is virtually unstoppable with good winter tires.

Pete


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

You will find that ALL factory 4x4 trucks have an 'open' differential up front(with the exception of some of the very newest Jeeps etc with selectable lockers). A regular locker or posi unit in the front will make steering much heavier and tend to wear front end components since they don't have manual locking hubs.

You can plow with a 4x4 truck with no posi front or rear. No problem what so ever.

Sounds like you need some better tires... and not mud tires either, something with siping.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I belive it is your tires, my 05 came from the factory with Bridgestone's and they sucked. I never got stuck this winter but IO did alot of sliding. I sold them about a month ago and went to a 265 with a more aggresive pattern and it's like a whole new world. From now on when I get a new truck the first stop is the tire store.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

I've got BF Goodrich on one of my trucks and Cooper Discoverers on the other. Both plow like beasts. I love my 2500's for plowing. During our only big storm of the season, I used my 02 to pull out my bobcat that had got stuck. I pulled it from the back up a slight slope with my blade on the front in a foot of snow with no problem. Its gotta be your tires...


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

1 the tires suck from the factory for snow. 2 you have an open diff in the front just like 99.9% of the 4x4s have on the road. Ever drove something with a locker or the like up front engauged? Better have some hucules arms......you can get an aftermarket switchable locker for the front if you want one though. 3 you are driving a nose heavy ass light truck. With no weight in the back duramax or even a regular pu truck sucks in the snow in 2wd....4x4 the rear tires still want to spin. there is also a bit of driver to take into account, no offense


----------



## bigred875 (Mar 3, 2006)

Boondox said:


> That was my first thought. My summer tires suck in snow, but the truck is virtually unstoppable with good winter tires.
> 
> Pete


defintely the tire...makes no difference how many wheel drive vehicle you are driving if you have crappy tires....

and they are right that is how the 4x4 work...only 2 will spin at a time....lft frt and right rear or right frt left rear...


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

If you've got the B F Goodrich tires from the factory, I don't care what shape they're in, dump 'em and get some "real" tires. Mine did everything you are stating until I changed the rubber. You won't believe the difference.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Might as well make it unanimous... it ain't the truck - you need new tires.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Yup the tires...

1)2500's have a rating of 80Psi in the rear.. great for heavy loads... bad for traction in snow. Too hard, less air would be better.
2)Sips are the way to go.. I had my factory Dunlops sipped at a tire shop.. It worked wonders.. It is like like a different truck.. and only 15 per tire.


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

The stock tires suck

BFG all terrain 

or 

Cooper Discovery


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

go to the tire store and ask for plowing tires. they should know exactly what you are talking about. i have a hd 2500 with plowing tires. its unstoppable.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I would have to agree. Stock tires suck. I got stuck in 3" of snow pulling a trailer w/ my stock tires.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

1) Get new tires
2) Add some weight to the rear of the truck
3) Not bashing you... but I still have the stock tires on my truck... and have only been stuck once... I was backing up a dump trailer with 8000lbs of crush-n-run in it into a very wet and muddy area... the slick mud was just too much ounce everything sunk in about 6 inches... maybe you just need more time in the truck to learn how not to get stuck...Is this your first pickup?? So many people out there never really learned how to drive properly on slick surfaces...everybody has seen them... car does not move so give it more gas...still notmoving more gas...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Also, you may not have the G-80 locking rear (though I thought a Duramax's had this?) Without a locking rear you only have 2WD.

I'll say it too! Depending on how many miles you have on the factory tires, you may need some dedicated snow tires.

But the biggest issue is likely your EMPTY cargo bed. Pickups NEED weight. Duramax equipped trucks NEED more!


----------

